# 2015 july 4 scallop trip



## k mac (Nov 19, 2012)

Me an my wife try to make it over there atleast once during the season and this time we left the kids and headed over! Found a last min. room and stayed in the water Friday and Saturday. Not one drop of rain (which has never happened any time ive been there) and plenty of scallops :thumbup: Great trip with the wife an jus might have to head back with the kids


----------



## Fishing Dad (Jan 4, 2014)

looks great. did you stay in a motel?


----------



## k mac (Nov 19, 2012)

yes a hotel, got lucky and caught a cancellation


----------



## WAHOOU39 (Jan 14, 2008)

Was this St. Joe Bay? Scallops look to be a decent early season size....


----------



## k mac (Nov 19, 2012)

yep st. joe. They where pretty nice size for early season


----------



## catfever24 (Dec 26, 2011)

Ok, next question, where bout`s were you? General area you found the most plentiful.


----------

